# Fiancee Visa Help



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am appling for fiancee visa next month, I am really confuse "what to do after reaching there". 

I have bunch of question please try to help me out with that.

1. How can I register for marriage in london (how much time will take to get registered)

2. how can I convert my fiancee visa to spouse visa, what are the documents required and how much time will take with fees. Please guys give detail answer 

3. after getting spouse visa how can i can get NIN in london and other work authorization related paper work.

4. Also about Driving license, how long will it take to get learner permit.

If someone can provide me stepwise process with proper authentic websites will be great help.

Thanks in advance really appreciate your help guys.

Bide:ranger:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bide said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am appling for fiancee visa next month, I am really confuse "what to do after reaching there".
> 
> ...


I'll try. You do ask a lot in one question! I will give you web links for you to explore further - all the answers are there.

1. To marry in a civil ceremony, you have to go to a designated register office and give notice of your intended marriage. You have to wait till the 8th day in UK, and you have to wait 15 days till you get your marriage licence. Then you can marry anywhere for a year (though your visa is only for 6 months). You will get your marriage certificate at the end of your ceremony. If marryining in a Church of England, you just go and see a parish priest where your fiancé lives. You will normally have to get a church licence, but timescale is about the same as register office one. You should have contacted the church in advance to book your wedding as it gets booked up. With another denomination or religion (other than Jewish), procedure is similar to civil ceremony through a register office. You must in addition get in touch with the clergy to meet any church requirements etc.
Marriage and civil partnership: your legal obligations : Directgov - Government, citizens and rights

2. You can apply for further leave to remain straight after your wedding. I suggest you go for same-day premium service. Details: UK Border Agency | Husbands, wives and civil partners. Documents are as listed, with premium service you will get your FLR in a few days and the cost is £850 with premium service.

3. Just get in touch with Job Centre Plus through the dedicated phone number 0845 915 7006. You will probably be invited to a short interview and you will be told when and where and what documents to take. There is no other paperwork required to start looking for and taking a job. Just show your passport with your spouse leave to remain to your potential employer as proof of your right to work. They will see to your income tax and NI contributions (but they will need your NIN).

4. You must wait at least 6 months before applying for your provisional driving licence (you need to have lived 6 months to be regarded as ordinarily resident for licence purposes). If you have a US license, you won't be subject to learner driver restrictions such as displaying L-plates, being accompanied by full licence holder and banned from motorway until you've been in UK for 12 months, so try to pass the tests before then.
Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
Driving on licences from all other countries, and students on a foreign licence : Directgov - Motoring

In addition, get yourself registered with a GP for NHS (use the same doctor as your fiancé), and start to take steps to open a bank account in your name (or get yourself added as joint account holder to your husband's, which is probably easier).


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

*More Doubts*

Thanks Joppa, 

You are the best......I hope you don't mind if I ask you more questions over here.

As I am filing my fiancee visa June 1st week. I am really confuse:juggle: about certain things.:focus:

1. What prof do I have to show that I am getting marry on certain date and month as they don't allow to book anything before I reach there.

2. Do I really have to send them content of my emails and chats or I can just send summary like how we can see in INBOX.

3. My fiancee is full time student in UK but she work part time (10 hr/week). Her father is providing sponsorship letter and documents. Is it going to work? and How?

4. What are the things should I and my fiancee include in her letter because I feel like we both are going to mention same thing in our letters. Can you please guide me to some thread......or please give some guidelines.....

Please guys help me out, as time is coming closer for filing, doubts are increasing more and more. :juggle:


Bide:ranger:


----------



## LondonSquirrel (May 19, 2011)

bide said:


> Thanks Joppa,
> 
> You are the best......I hope you don't mind if I ask you more questions over here.
> 
> ...


1) Receipt for engagement ring, dress, provisional booking at register office? You can make a provisional booking without any paperwork and when we did we got a kind of certificate saying that we were booked.

2)Relevant emails really, we were snail mail penpals and sent some of our letters showing how we got to know each other, doesn't have to be sexy or anything, just showing that you have a relationship, could be as simple as calling each other Honey or whatever. And you only need a few no everything.

3) Writing a letter and proving his income (most recent bank statements, payslips, letter from his employer) and you should be good. Also he needs to write a letter to say he agrees to support you. Also you'll need a mortgage statement/lease/deeds etc to prove he can house you.

4) Duplication is fine. Just put that it is your intention to marry and live as husband and wife, that you have met each other, and he needs to put that he and his father will house and support you without recourse to public funds (NHS is not public funds).

Btw I take it you are both 21 or over? You need to be to get the visa.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

LondonSquirrel said:


> 1) Receipt for engagement ring, dress, provisional booking at register office? You can make a provisional booking without any paperwork and when we did we got a kind of certificate saying that we were booked.
> 
> 2)Relevant emails really, we were snail mail penpals and sent some of our letters showing how we got to know each other, doesn't have to be sexy or anything, just showing that you have a relationship, could be as simple as calling each other Honey or whatever. And you only need a few no everything.
> 
> ...




Thank You. 

I am bit clear about what to do now....And we both are 21 in-fact she is turning 21 this Monday......23rd .......:clap2:

Will be in touch ....:spit:


----------



## pauldrums777 (Aug 6, 2012)

LondonSquirrel said:


> 1) Receipt for engagement ring, dress, provisional booking at register office? You can make a provisional booking without any paperwork and when we did we got a kind of certificate saying that we were booked.
> 
> 2)Relevant emails really, we were snail mail penpals and sent some of our letters showing how we got to know each other, doesn't have to be sexy or anything, just showing that you have a relationship, could be as simple as calling each other Honey or whatever. And you only need a few no everything.
> 
> ...



Do you mean to say you need to be 21 for a fiancee visa?


----------



## LondonSquirrel (May 19, 2011)

pauldrums777 said:


> Do you mean to say you need to be 21 for a fiancee visa?


No, that was a rule for a while, but following a challenge in the European courts, it was put back down to 18.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This post is over a year old.

The UKBA website:

UK Border Agency | Can you apply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

LondonSquirrel said:


> No, that was a rule for a while, but following a challenge in the European courts, it was put back down to 18.


Following the judgment of the (UK) Supreme Court in the case of Quila and Bibi v Secretary of State for the Home Department [2011] UKSC 45.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you in England now? And you should really start a new thread instead of jumping on an old one.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ladylove04 said:


> who are you referring to? im new in here and i dont know what to make new thread.


This thread was started almost two years ago, so most (if not all) of the information here is old and the regulations that the posts refer to is out of date.

To start a new thread, click on the "Post a new thread" button, or click here, then post your question and we'll try to help you.


----------

